# Peeps



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I wait all year for them. They have Christmas peeps, pfffft, those aren't the true peeps. 

Easter comes around and the shelves get filled with those little delicious candy covered marshmallows. 

I love peeps. Anyone else?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

lol I LOVE cadburry eggs! They are my weakness.


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Mmmmmm Robin Eggs that turn your tongue and lips funny colors.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Apyl said:


> lol I LOVE cadburry eggs! They are my weakness.


Cadbury eggs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm a Cadbury egg girl myself. Disgusted to see how small they are in the stores this year though. What a rip!!!


----------



## OliviaE (Feb 16, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lol I LOVE cadburry eggs! They are my weakness.


So true.....just so true (( dazing off into space)) *sigh* wish I had some...


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love Peeps! I eat so many and then I get sick!
Still eat them though!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Concerning peeps, aren't they really better when they're stale though? I like em better stale. Maybe it's just me. Lol


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I've heard people like them stale but I like em soft and mushy. Inhaling a bag of Brachs chicks & rabbits marshmallow candy. Doesn't have my favorite pink ones though like they used to have. Now is yellow, orange, and blue only. =(


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess I'm the odd person out ...

I was the only kid (at school) that didn't eat their Easter Candy ...

Same goes for cakes, pies & cookies. (sigh)

(*Chocolate ~ yuck! )*


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I wish I didn't have such a sweet-tooth! You're lucky you don't gravitate towards that stuff Sundancers. My waist-line would be thrilled if I turned the cheek!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I love Peeps! I eat so many and then I get sick!
> Still eat them though!


I do too. Then I make my wife swear she will remind me not to do it next year. I still do it every year.



Energyvet said:


> Concerning peeps, aren't they really better when they're stale though? I like em better stale. Maybe it's just me. Lol


I like them any way I can get them. Typically aftrer Easter the stale ones make their way to the Dollar General then I buy those for super cheep. 


Sundancers said:


> I guess I'm the odd person out ...
> 
> I was the only kid (at school) that didn't eat their Easter Candy ...
> 
> ...


First time I've ever heard that. Don't know what to make of it.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Not a Peep you can eat but a funny Peep!


----------



## HomeSkillet (Mar 1, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I was the only kid (at school) that didn't eat their Easter Candy ...
> 
> (Chocolate ~ yuck! )


No chocolate? Voluntarily? I want to sit next to you at lunch!


----------



## InnKeeper (Feb 17, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Not a Peep you can eat but a funny Peep!


Hahahaha, my daughter named one of our new chicks Nugget!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

HomeSkillet said:


> No chocolate? Voluntarily? I want to sit next to you at lunch!


Voluntarily ... LOL

I guess that is a way to look at it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

InnKeeper said:


> Hahahaha, my daughter named one of our new chicks Nugget!


I named one of my first ones Nugget. I stopped naming soon after that.



Sundancers said:


> Voluntarily ... LOL
> 
> I guess that is a way to look at it.


Are you allergic or you just don't like it?

I'm having a hard time conceptualizing this.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Austin said:


> Are you allergic or you just don't like it?
> 
> I'm having a hard time conceptualizing this.


I just don't like the taste of it. (A gift rolleyes that I passed onto one of my granddaughters ... no chocolate for her either.)


----------



## AlexTS113 (Feb 17, 2013)

Sundancers said:


> I just don't like the taste of it. (A gift rolleyes that I passed onto one of my granddaughters ... no chocolate for her either.)


Chocolate is just not for me either.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I just don't like the taste of it. (A gift rolleyes that I passed onto one of my granddaughters ... no chocolate for her either.)


I've just never heard of that before.

I found chocolate covered Peeps over the weekend. Had I been in not such a rush I would have bought them.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

No chocolate?? Isn't that one of Dante's level of Hell's?? The Hell with no Chocolate. 

Now I have to go get some chocolate!! Ggrrr.......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Level of hell. Hahaha. Go Ros!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Roslyn said:


> No chocolate?? Isn't that one of Dante's level of Hell's?? The Hell with no Chocolate.
> 
> Now I have to go get some chocolate!! Ggrrr.......


Every time I read this thread I think the same thing.


----------



## tdeal123 (Mar 18, 2013)

Peeps, chocolate or other,, I hear tastes a lot like chicken! Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They taste nothing like chicken ,but if they did I would still eat them!


----------

